# Fundy's motor kits



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

I found a motor kit that I want comes wit cams an pistons

It's fundys std bore trail/race kit 107hp

I havnt heard much abt em so ima lil iffy

They say I will have more power that 107 just depends on wAt I'm running

I have a dynatek jet kit an will b ordering muzzys superior exhaust soon

So I'm thinkin high 110s maybe 120 hp


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Do you mean Fundy?
_Link NOT allowed. Ever. Ever ever. - Admin_
My god your spelling made my brain hurt. People will have an easier time responding if they know what the heck you're talking about.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 said:


> I found a motor kit that I want comes wit cams an pistons
> 
> It's fundys std bore trail/race kit 107hp
> 
> ...


 
His Kits Are a JOKE. Never Come Close to What HP He Says it Will make.

With this kit and Muzzy, Jet Kit and Dynatek CDI you might see 70hp, Real Rear Wheel HP.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya i dont see a standard bore making 100hp thats a big jump


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ Agreed, I run a std bore kit in my 08 750.....and it definitely aint 100hp. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hahaha sorry about the link. I didn't realize they were bad enough to warrant a near violent response.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I emailed them since they were so close to me when I was debating what brand to get. They were really rude, unhelpful and EXETREMELY overpriced, $2400 Canadian for an 820 and they were just a few hours drive away. I ended up going DSC 840 stg 1 for $1400 and couldn't be happier with what I got or the customer service.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

You will only get about 90hp at the wheels out of a WELL built 840 so there's no way it will make anything close to that. Standard bore with good cams, you might get mid 60's to the rear wheels. My 840 isn't even making the kinda hp they claim to have, and it was built by AMR. A standard bore wouldn't even make 100hp at the "crank".


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ Fundy does measure there HP numbers at the crank not the wheels, that's why there numbers appear so bloated. May ask why they do it that way? probably to fool people.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Waddaman said:


> ^^ Fundy does measure there HP numbers at the crank not the wheels, that's why there numbers appear so bloated. May ask why they do it that way? probably to fool people.


They do that because there is so much that influences rwhp numbers (clutch setup, tires , wheels..ect.)that it's not a true indication of how much power is being made. That being said crank #'s are also easily manipulated by dyno settings & other tricks.


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

I been looking into these for awhile myself, go with dsc (sponsor here) from what I hear they are good, I believe he is also having a sale on hit kits right now


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

HIS KITS R NO JOKE. i have one of his std. bore kits and it will flat out scream. his hp numbers r off the crank and nt rwhp. i can run with my buddies 840 from dsc all day long and im spinning bad the hole time. his kits deff makes mad power.


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

bigblackbrute said:


> HIS KITS R NO JOKE. i have one of his std. bore kits and it will flat out scream. his hp numbers r off the crank and nt rwhp. i can run with my buddies 840 from dsc all day long and im spinning bad the hole time. his kits deff makes mad power.


 
Hmmm.... Gonna have to come see that.


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

Lol if we both get a good launch he stays about 2 maybe 3 bikes behind me. But its very few times we have just up and had a good run. One bike won't hook or one will rare up to much etc. But yes the Fundy motors are strong for a STD bore motor. But we are on our second set of cams from them also. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

Standard bore 750 built from anyone wont make over 65 tuned pefrect with trail cams,and a built 750 might run with a 840 but you didnt say out run,and it depends on cams carb setup clutching,all boils down to the Best Tuner!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^ The answer to that is probably his VFJ clutching, as where his buddy w/ the DSC doesnt have VFJ clutching.... Says so in their signatures. So there's why he gets the jump on the DSC bike. :bigok: And then his buddy ads this:




biggun132 said:


> Lol if we both get a good launch he stays about 2 maybe 3 bikes behind me.


DSC guy ^^^ so........................................  just sayin


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I almost bought a kit from him. Almost. Lol. I couldn't get the answers I wanted so I gave up. Most of the guys I talked to that run the kits seem to be happy. Only complaint has been customer service. People seem happy with dsc on all levels. I'd check with them. I would have but I wanted a stroker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Maybe its because he's up here in Canada. Kilometers/hour vs Miles/Hour. lol just buggin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ haha! Maybe his HP numbers are metric. :bigok:


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ thats how everyone up north gets crazy hp #'s lol


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Any of the kits will work for anyone. It all depends on how far you want to take that kit. All off the builders out there have good " parts". Its what comes with buying that kit you need to pay attention to... service, being able to get in touch with the builder when you need to. Him standing behind his parts.

Talk to each builder and go with who u thinks good for you.


No matter what you do BUY AMERICAN !!!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yes i never said that i could out run my buddies 840 but i can stay real close. if i jump him off the line he cnt catch me and he has different injectors. yes we did have a lil trouble out of my cams bt when i called and told ray at fundy about it he said no problem and he would replace everything for free and he did no questions asked. only complaint i had was it took a lil while to get my kit shipped down to me. he was very reasonably priced.


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

My cousin has a fundy std bore and same with a couple other people around here and they are a rocket, more torque then the FST 840 hands down the std bore pulls the 840 till top end every time but yes tuning and clutching is always a factor everyone I know with one loves them


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Any stb bore kit thats well tuned and clutched will run great. Its a more efficient motor when using stock heads and carbs. The 840's will come to life with a better carb set up, big valves and porting.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

yes i never heard anything bad from anyone who has actually owned one, im just waiting on my kit right now to come in


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i deff have no complaints at all about mine.


----------



## greyrider22 (May 13, 2010)

I beg to disagree here. I built a std bore 750hc motor that was pushing 87hp. my buddy and i both had one and they were straight animals. we were running half and half pump and race gas and running 12.5:1 and 13:1 compression. stage 2 and 3 cams and fine tuned. would outrun 840s all day long and also the 750hc brutes we build even mild ones can am 1000 dont have a prayer


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^^ The 840's must not have been built or tuned right. And I haven't seen ANY 750 that would keep up with a 1000, even with a std bore hc kit. I run the same fuel mixture that you stated 110/93 here, stage 2 cams, 12:1 compression too in my 840 and still do good to keep up with the 1000's.


----------

